# Can thyroid cause you to be paranoid/dillsional?



## LINA2974 (May 19, 2010)

I could have swore my son said something this morning. And he said he didn't say it...Now he asking if I took my meds...I'm paranoid at times and always asking questions. I'm also suffering from short term memory. Was wondering if anyone has suffered from any of these symtoms. I take 100mg of the generic for syntroid. I going next week to check my tsh levels, but in the last year my meds went from 250mg to 175mg... to 150mg and now I'm at 100mg. Any help on this issue will help. Thanks!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

My answer is YES! I have the same issues, this disease really affects our hormones and our brain function. Why the steady decrease in Synthroid? Have you noticed that these problems arise or worsen on the lower dosages? My levels have always been normal, but the Synthroid does help some, for me, with these issues, but not completely.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LINA2974 said:


> I could have swore my son said something this morning. And he said he didn't say it...Now he asking if I took my meds...I'm paranoid at times and always asking questions. I'm also suffering from short term memory. Was wondering if anyone has suffered from any of these symtoms. I take 100mg of the generic for syntroid. I going next week to check my tsh levels, but in the last year my meds went from 250mg to 175mg... to 150mg and now I'm at 100mg. Any help on this issue will help. Thanks!


glow

It will be good to get your thyroid labs and when you do, if you will post your results and ranges, that will be most helpful.

A huge resounding yes to your question................

http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm

http://www.medicalonly.com/2008/03/14/mentaleffects_thyroiddisorders

http://www.health.harvard.edu/fhg/updates/Thyroid-deficiency-and-mental-health.shtml

Welcome to the group!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I think you meant mcg, not mg, right? [If not, maybe that's the culprit.]

Hormone deviations can have an effect on the brain.

You had your TSH levels checked prior to each decrease in drug dose, right?


----------



## LINA2974 (May 19, 2010)

Yes I meant mcg. I was always told to just check my tsh levels every 6 months. So each time a decrease my tsh levels were never checked until another 6 months or longer. I think the sudden decrease in levels were do a rapid weight loss when I started a new job that required physical stamnia. A lot of fast walking and lifting 20-40 lbs. I've gained some of the weight back. My hair normally falls out when I think I need a change in meds. But lately my short term memory is soooo bad. I feel dazed and confused at times and lately starting to become really paranoid. Anything to take to relieve some of my memory loss. I'm so glad I found this forum. I feel like I'm going a little crazy! Help!


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

LINA2974 said:


> I could have swore my son said something this morning. And he said he didn't say it...Now he asking if I took my meds...I'm paranoid at times and always asking questions. I'm also suffering from short term memory. Was wondering if anyone has suffered from any of these symtoms. I take 100mg of the generic for syntroid. I going next week to check my tsh levels, but in the last year my meds went from 250mg to 175mg... to 150mg and now I'm at 100mg. Any help on this issue will help. Thanks!


I have strange issues too - not paranoid stuff but I have anxiety/panic attacks when I drive. Thus, I have not been driving for some time now. I am assuming that it is thyroid related (I'm hypo and taking Levoxyl 50mcgs). I would guess that your issues are thyroid related too since when our hormones are out of whack, nothing functions correctly. I just hope that once my meds are regulated, that my attacks cease so I can drive!


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

ubsolutely, before I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism I thought I was going to die, all I used to think in my head was death constantly. I even remember being at work and reading the funeral ads in the paper thinking my name was going to soon be there and I was so scared because of these thoughts. I thought what in the world is wrong with me.
After being treated with anti thyroid drugs and RAI the thoughts went away but then came back when I started going hypothyroid. I thought OMG I am going crazy. I had ecg scans, full blood count, heart xrays everything normal.

And it's only been after taking hormone replacement medicines that these thoughts are disappearing.
so yeah out of wack thyroid over or under can cause dillsionals and paranoia etc.


----------



## simbacat (Apr 14, 2010)

I thought I was the only one!!!! My hypo was originally misdiagnosed as a sinus infection, which I had never had before, and I thought for sure this sinus infection was what led to the rapture. (Earthquakes happening at same time...) Anyway, my cat told me to go the ER one time, couldn't sleep ALL night b/c I thought for sure there were rats tearing apart the walls... how terrible!!! And Short term memory loss for sure (or so I've been told...I don't remember...) YUCK


----------

